# Titanium spits water from froth wand when coffee brewing - can I repair this?



## qapla97 (Aug 21, 2010)

This has happened thrice in our ownership of this otherwise wonderful machine. The frothing wand drips (quickly) water while you are brewing espresso. Since I'm in Kentucky, the repair is a major hassle (must be packed and shipped, resulting in ~$150 total expense each time - added to the high cost of the machine.)

So, is this something I could repair myself (I'm reasonably good with tools.)

Input appreciated.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

There are a number of knowledgeable repairers who are members that should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------

